
Mysterious repeating radio signal traced to unexpected outer space location - mpweiher
https://www.cnet.com/news/mysterious-repeating-radio-signal-traced-to-unexpected-location/
======
JPLeRouzic
I like to think that some of those FRB sources originate from a microwave
oven, as was shown to be the case at Parkes radio telescope in 2010.

[https://academic.oup.com/mnras/article/451/4/3933/1119649](https://academic.oup.com/mnras/article/451/4/3933/1119649)

